# bildpositionierung mit double precision



## fgegfdggfdgf (28. Jan 2010)

hi,

per


```
g.draw(new Rectangle2D.double(x, y, width, height));
```

hat man ja die möglichkeite ein shape, also hier das rechteck mit double precision zu positionieren.
wie kann ich ein bild, z.B. in form eines ImageIcon ebenso präzise positionieren?

grüße


----------



## Steev (28. Jan 2010)

Ich verstehe zwar nicht, was du eigendlich willst. Aber vieleicht suchst du so etwas:

[Java]g.drawImage(yourImage, x, y, null);[/Java]

Gruß
Steev


----------



## Ebenius (28. Jan 2010)

Er möchte wissen, wie er ein Bild zeichnen kann, und dieses mit mehr als int-Genauigkeit positionieren. Graphics2D bietet ja draw-Methoden für Shapes und die haben -- so man mag -- die Genauigkeit 64bittiger Fließkommazahlen. Graphics' drawImage bietet diese Präzision aber nicht.

Dies kann man über eine dieser Methoden erreichen: 
Graphics2D.drawImage(Image, AffineTransform, ImageObserver)
Graphics2D.drawRenderedImage(RenderedImage, AffineTransform)
Graphics2D.drawRenderableImage(RenderableImage, AffineTransform)
Ebenius


----------

